# Herbal supplements to help anxiety and stress?



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

A while ago, a friend had mentioned that she tried Rhodiola Rosea in lieu of caffeine to help her with energy as well as managing stress. I used to think that herbal medicines were BS but she really vouched for it's potency, so I tried it - it actually really helped for some time. 

I had tried Kava Kava as well, and while that helped somewhat with anxiety, the risks of it incurring liver damage in the long term weren't worth picking up a 2nd bottle once I finished the first one. 

Has anyone had any luck with using natural herbs/teas to help promote clarity?


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Never tried those but herbs don't often agree with me so I am reluctant... except for weed, which I don't like to ingest only puff. That's what keeps my anxiety and angry limbic responses in check. That and some directed meditation techniques I learned in a class that my friend teaches.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

You can certainly try, but there really hasn't been much definitive evidence suggesting that herbal supplements actually work. Also, as opposed to traditional medications that have demonstrated proven efficacy in clinical trials, marketers of these supplements do not have to undergo FDA approval to put them on the shelves. These supplements can also cross-react with other medications you may currently be taking, so you should ideally consult with your primary care provider prior to adding an herbal supplement regiment to your diet.

Visit Herbal supplements: What to know before you buy - Mayo Clinic 
for further information.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I've taken a bunch of herbal stuff and it hasn't helped. However, I do seem to feel a noticeable difference when I take B12 and probably more relevantly, Magnesium in some liquid form.


----------



## ConfusedExpert (Oct 25, 2013)

I've tried a lot of them for anxiety and mood. 
Everyone is different and reacts differently to those things. Also, the quality of what you get can vary.
I've tried Rhodiola but it's pretty subtle... I can't say much about it, I'm not sure of the effects it has. I'll stick to the supplements that seem to work for me.
Valerian root is pretty good for sleeping, I don't think it is that great for daytime.
caffeine + l-theanine is awesome. That's what works best for me, it elevates my mood and makes me more sociable and less anxious. If you want to try theanine, be sure to get the suntheanine type, it's the best quality. You can use l-theanine alone, but see if the dose you take makes you sleepy, it can happen or not. It's an amino acid that is naturally found in tea (not herbal tea, real tea) and it has very interesting effects on the brain.
Tulsi (holy basil) seems to work great too. It's soothing and it has a good taste.

Check Independent Analysis on Supplements & Nutrition | Examine.com to know more about the medical studies of those supplements. WebMd also has a solid list of uses and side effects, always check that.

You can also try probiotics, some of them have been shown to help with mood and anxiety but there's not much we know about it. 
Magnesium can help too. Most of us don't get enough through diet.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

sugarforbreakfast said:


> a while ago, a friend had mentioned that she tried rhodiola rosea in lieu of caffeine to help her with energy as well as managing stress. I used to think that herbal medicines were bs but she really vouched for it's potency, so i tried it - it actually really helped for some time.
> 
> I had tried kava kava as well, and while that helped somewhat with anxiety, the risks of it incurring liver damage in the long term weren't worth picking up a 2nd bottle once i finished the first one.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with using natural herbs/teas to help promote clarity?


Tea!



and no, I don't mean cheap, grass-tasting tea bags. go for the real stuff. loose leaf, preferably organic. real tea is any tea from the camilia sinensis plant, which can include green tea, black tea, oolong tea, white tea or pu erh (fermented tea)


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Aw. I can't have tea because I seem to have tannin sensitivity and it gives me a huge headache if I taken it on an empty stomach, but having to eat for every cup of tea is annoying.

I've taken Rhodiola, both as part of some adrenal-support/anti-cortisol complex, and on its own. I have not noticed any difference, though of course with daily stress and things it might not always be easy to tell.

I hear Ashwagandha (sp?) being touted as a big one, haven't tried it yet.


----------



## ConfusedExpert (Oct 25, 2013)

Ashwagandha is similar to Rhodiola. It has long lasting subtle effects. In general, it limits your stress response and gives you energy. Ashwagandha increases thyroid hormones production, be careful. It is also supposed to increase testosterone.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

Matcha.

DoMatcha: An Ancient Japanese Green Tea

I am generally not one to endorse stuff but matcha has seriously helped my anxiety and other issues. I have recommended it to friends and family and not everyone has had the same response that I had but it has had such a profound effect on me that I share it with everyone.

I've tried different types and brands but Do Matcha has given me the best results by far so that is what I recommend.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

St John's Wort works wonders.
@Metasentient: If you can't drink caffeine, what about tisanes? Or Rooibos?


----------



## MentuhlKage (Jun 13, 2015)

L-Theanine is the best natural supplement for anxiety that I have come across. It's also synergistic with caffeine if you want a good "upper" nootropic effect without any jitters.

Also, it's wise to supplement with a high quality form of Magnesium. Most people are deficient in this vital mineral. I use Magnesium Malate. FYI, t's something that needs to build up in your body so don't expect immediate results.


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Metasentient said:


> I've taken a bunch of herbal stuff and it hasn't helped. However, I do seem to feel a noticeable difference when I take B12 and probably more relevantly, Magnesium in some liquid form.


Haven't really given consideration to vitamins.... I was told I have a Vitamin D deficiency by a doctor and to check out Vitamin D3 supplements but those have resulted in tiredness, fatigue, and a serious inability to think clearly/concentrate at work, so I stopped.



ConfusedExpert said:


> caffeine + l-theanine is awesome. That's what works best for me, it elevates my mood and makes me more sociable and less anxious. If you want to try theanine, be sure to get the suntheanine type, it's the best quality. You can use l-theanine alone, but see if the dose you take makes you sleepy, it can happen or not. It's an amino acid that is naturally found in tea (not herbal tea, real tea) and it has very interesting effects on the brain.


Haven't given much weight to amino acids... Hmm. 


Swordsman of Mana said:


> Tea!
> 
> 
> 
> and no, I don't mean cheap, grass-tasting tea bags. go for the real stuff.


Any brands you like? Aside from Teavana?



MentuhlKage said:


> Also, it's wise to supplement with a high quality form of Magnesium. Most people are deficient in this vital mineral. I use Magnesium Malate. FYI, t's something that needs to build up in your body so don't expect immediate results.


So Vitamin B12, Magnesium and L-theanine. hmm....



telepariah said:


> Never tried those but herbs don't often agree with me so I am reluctant... except for weed, which I don't like to ingest only puff. That's what keeps my anxiety and angry limbic responses in check.


Hey man that'd be my first consideration if it was legal.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@SugarForBreakfast


> Any brands you like? Aside from Teavana?


1) Rishi wins by a long shot. organic (with the exception of a few made from Taiwanese cultivars), great taste and reasonably priced. I recommend their Bu Mu Dan, Sakura Sencha, Ruby Oolong, Bao Zhong Oolong and Oriental Beauty. 
2) if you would prefer something available for easy-access at the grocery store, I suggest Numi (the only brand of tea bags I recommend to anyone unless they are for herbal infusions). 
3) Traditional Medicinals is also available at most stores and is great for herbal infusions, but their "real" teas aren't the tastiest. as their name states, they're also a great go to for health related problems

PS: I _love_ your avatar! Initial D = best soundtrack EVER!


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

Metasentient said:


> I've taken a bunch of herbal stuff and it hasn't helped. However, I do seem to feel a noticeable difference when I take B12 and probably more relevantly, Magnesium in some liquid form.


This. 

Magnesium is a very important mineral for stress. Especially with our high sugar / calcium and caffeine diet. Add to that all the processed foods we ingest that leech magnesium from our systems. You put all of that in a glass and mix it with this fast paced stressful world and you have a recipe for disaster. 

If you don't eat greens in large amounts on a daily basis, and if you consume fast food regularly, there is a high chance you are low on the magnesium. It is called the anti stress mineral for a reason.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

SugarForBreakfast said:


> Haven't really given consideration to vitamins.... I was told I have a Vitamin D deficiency by a doctor and to check out Vitamin D3 supplements but those have resulted in tiredness, fatigue, and a serious inability to think clearly/concentrate at work, so I stopped.


That's really interesting. I'm also extremely deficient in D and got a strong dose-one to bring it up (Nutrigold Vitamin D3 5000 IU), but I've not noticed any difference since taking it. I generally trust this brand to bring out high-quality products though.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Abraham Law said:


> This.
> 
> Magnesium is a very important mineral for stress. Especially with our high sugar / calcium and caffeine diet. Add to that all the processed foods we ingest that leech magnesium from our systems. You put all of that in a glass and mix it with this fast paced stressful world and you have a recipe for disaster.
> 
> If you don't eat greens in large amounts on a daily basis, and if you consume fast food regularly, there is a high chance you are low on the magnesium. It is called the anti stress mineral for a reason.


Right, and don't forget the fact that vegetables (at least for those of us not living in the country and growing our own food) are going to be depleted of some of their historic nutritional quality.

What confuses me is that the only liquid Magnesium I'm seeing is mixed with Calcium. Calcium is something that most of us don't need to get more of.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

SugarForBreakfast said:


> Hey man that'd be my first consideration if it was legal.


It's coming to a state near you... if you live in the US. Here in Colorado life is good.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

Vitamin D3 deficiency here too, too little = edgy, 3000 IU/day = clam , 4000+ IU/day = too calm.

L-Theanine has mild effect.

L-Tryptophan more effective, works as sleep aid too. Naturally occurs in milk, but you'd have to drink 3 gallons for same efect.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

There are a bunch of plant based anxiolytics. What I have personally used and recommended to patients are Alora Naturals and Bach Rescue Pastilles. When I don't have either I use valerian drops ( a teaspoon ). Nothing else has worked for me.

Theanine, taurine and tryptophan work but you shouldn't use them unless your doctor said so.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

telepariah said:


> It's coming to a state near you... if you live in the US. Here in Colorado life is good.


Washington too. Get that card! Seriously though, is there any way to determine prior to consuming weed if it will trigger or unmask panic attacks in a person?


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

chamomile tea usually helps me.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

Metasentient said:


> Right, and don't forget the fact that vegetables (at least for those of us not living in the country and growing our own food) are going to be depleted of some of their historic nutritional quality.
> 
> What confuses me is that the only liquid Magnesium I'm seeing is mixed with Calcium. Calcium is something that most of us don't need to get more of.


If it's a small amount of calcium,it shouldn't be too bad. I've read that you do need a bit of calcium for magnesium to work.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

I take ashwagandha every night before bed to help with anxiety. Also I use lavender essential oils for a quick fix for anxiety.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Valerian for anxiety or stress, magnesium as a supplement and melatonin for sleep.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Biracial said:


> Washington too. Get that card! Seriously though, is there any way to determine prior to consuming weed if it will trigger or unmask panic attacks in a person?


I can't say how it will affect another person as it varies a lot. Speaking for myself, I never get more anxious from smoking weed. It always settles me down. Sometimes I'd rather not deal with people if I have smoked more than a single toke or two, but my usual dosage is one or two tokes a day. At those levels it is not debiitating at all. In fact, I can be a lot more productive.

One thing for sure though, is if you have anxiety, Indicas are preferred by far over Sativas. Sativas do make me feel edgier and I avoid them. Nice heavy Indica settles my emotions and also helps me focus. An added bonus is that while it doesn't make the pain go away, it helps me deal with chronic nerve pain in my head so that I can function. Not bad for a simple plant.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Vitamin D3 and fish oil help me a bit. used to get anxiety pains almost everyday. now, I keep forgetting I had that problem


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

My anxiety recently got to a level where the muscles in my back crush my discs and I get symptoms fairly similar to cardiac arrest. Just try sleeping or meditating while your heart is going banana's and you have crushing pain your chest. I went to my GP who prescribed benzodiazepenes in order to knock me out so I can sleep. After reading all the side effects I'm really not keen to take it unless it's that or the ER. 

Yesterday, after about 10 continuous hours of heart palpitations and crushing chest pain I bought a herbal sleep formula tablet to try. Nothing to lose right except maybe a night sitting in hospital being told that I am wasting everyone's time with my anxiety issues before being sent home to freak out alone. 

This one has 2gm Valerian, Passion Flower, chamomile, hops and magnesium. I have to say it works very well for getting my body into sleep mode. The effects came on full force about 4hrs after ingesting it. I experienced it as just a more forceful version of my own circadian rhythm, so yawning, the feeling of wanting to go to bed around 8pm. A far reduced symptoms of nervous stress to the point where I could just count my pulse and then convince myself I was safe enough to sleep. 

I have no idea whether it's the herbs or just placebo, and to be honest I just don't care either. It worked for me thats all that matters. Another night at home in my own bed resting instead of coping with pain and sleep deprivation. Thank you.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Sceletium tortuosum.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

St John's Wort works wonders for all sorts of stuff


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Weed


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Kratom! Get it before it's illegal!


----------



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

SoulScream said:


> Weed


Thank you, I thought was gonna have to


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Pianoasis said:


> Thank you, I thought was gonna have to


Keep in mind that it might not work well for you. It helps me but I have talked to people who get worse from it.


----------



## ashleysummer (Aug 5, 2015)

it will be illegal soon


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

@*SugarForBreakfast *

St. John's wort helped me a little, but needed Rx when I was younger which I now regret. Anyways, it might be extremely helpful for other people. I have little reaction to most medication, Rx or Herbal. Maybe worth a try. Also I didn't read all the posts, someone might have brought it up already.. But that would just mean that more than one person found it effective on this thread.


----------



## INTJsensor (Aug 4, 2015)

I deal with mild anxiety and stress on a daily basis and use rhodiola to help me. A friend of mine who is a pharmacist first recommended this to me and I thought it was hocus pocus but he gave me a handful of capsules so I took them. Placebo or not, I do think they help.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

I was trying to buy some taro milk tea at an Asian food store, and ended up buying Lavender Milk tea because that was all they had, and it's surprisingly relaxing, this coming from someone with severe anxiety.
Tea in general is good..
but this mix of lavender and warm milk is heavenly.. I do kind of like to compare the sensation and taste to drinking hot cocoa.. hard to describe.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Rune said:


> I was trying to buy some taro milk tea at an Asian food store, and ended up buying Lavender Milk tea because that was all they had, and it's surprisingly relaxing, this coming from someone with severe anxiety.
> Tea in general is good..
> but this mix of lavender and warm milk is heavenly.. I do kind of like to compare the sensation and taste to drinking hot cocoa.. hard to describe.


I went and picked some lavender out of the neighbours yard to try this because it does sound oddly good.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Valerian works for me sometimes. It takes a few hours though. I've just started taking magnesium regularly a few days ago so can't say if it's helped. Assuming Im consistent I can come back and report. But after yesterday, I can say Im pretty sure too much B complex makes me feel tripped out and more anxious (I took a skin/hair/nails supplement for other concerns, it has C, B complex, aminos, biotin, silicon. Cant imagine it'd be something besides one of the B's. They say take 1-2.. this is the 2nd time I took two and started feeling like a whacko). Tea helps me. To be fair I drink coffee every day, but still, caffeinated tea affects me differently. Maybe it's something else in the tea, like others have mentioned theonine (never tried that as a supplement). If you prefer the stimulant+mellow effect tea is a good choice (green tea too). For me I tend to prefer that to say melatonin (which has actually made me feel kinda drunk and foggy, and then triggered a panic attack), alcohol (which isn't recommended for anxiety anyway), weed (just made a thread about that, but forgot to mention rebound anxiety/trippiness/OCD brain + a bad headache the next day..)


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

@Rune, I brewed up a lavender cappuccino this morning. Lavender leaves brewed in a small amount of water for several minutes tossed into steamed milk. Thumbs up on this one, it's a beautiful combination. A drop of vanilla extract to this will make it the perfect nightcap for me before retiring. :happy: You could always just use a drop of essential oil I suppose, but you'd need to be careful you have real lavender and not something adulterated with lavandin as most lavender essential oils are. I think picking the leaves is safer to be honest. My local park has French Lavender growing it so I've got a ready supply. 

During the day I like to drink nettle tea with a tiny amount of green tea in it. Nettle on it's own is fairly flavourless but similar to the taste of green tea. This makes a low caffeine drink suitable for any time of the day. Nettle is a tonic that works on the nervous system to help it be more resilient as well as balancing hormones. It's a good all-round herbal that's non-stimulating. Now can't claim I've noticed any particular affects aside from just enjoying the brew. But herbals are like that anyway, you need to take them longterm and the effects are subtle.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Metasentient said:


> Aw. I can't have tea because I seem to have tannin sensitivity and it gives me a huge headache if I taken it on an empty stomach, but having to eat for every cup of tea is annoying.
> I've taken Rhodiola, both as part of some adrenal-support/anti-cortisol complex, and on its own. I have not noticed any difference, though of course with daily stress and things it might not always be easy to tell.
> I hear Ashwagandha (sp?) being touted as a big one, haven't tried it yet.


in that case, I recommend rooibos or honeybush (similar antioxidant concentrations as green tea, but lower in tannins)


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> in that case, I recommend rooibos or honeybush (similar antioxidant concentrations as green tea, but lower in tannins)


Thanks! I've been drinking this rooibos tea from Republic of Tea (expensive brand, but seemingly good quality and quite tasty) and it seems like there's no issue so far, provided it's limited and not on an empty stomach.


----------



## Real Observer (Jun 16, 2015)

Weed. Seriously. If you get some low THC/high CBD strain and vape only conservative amounts you won't feel baked at all but will get relaxed while maintaining sharp mind. Helps with insomnia tremendously too. And definitely safer than St. John's Wprth for example. Just don't make daily habit of it.


----------

